# Mirsad Turcan(spelling)



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

A few years before, i think it was in the same year Mobley was drafted, rocket took (wasted, i think) at the #15 Mirsad Turcan, he asn´t ever played a single minute for the Rockets, but now many places are saying this guy has nba kind of play, great rebounder and dirty worker.

That would be great we would have a PF consolidated, defensive oriented, and that would put good presure on Ed-G and Mo T. Besides these european people doesn´t ask for much money


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

They traded him.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

*to what team, and for who*

when....who..........what for...........details please


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

In '98 the Knicks had the 16th and they traded it to Houston for a future first rounder. Houston then selected Bryce Drew with that pick. 
Houston had also picked Turkcan at #18. And after the lock-out they sent Turkcan to NY in exachange for the pick they owed NY.
NBA teams weren't really high on europeans at the time and the Knicks had let Turkcan rot on their bench. Later they traded him to Milwaukee but Milwaukee waived him right awa and he returned to Europe.

He is a pretty good player. He is considered a nutcase in Europe but I don't think he's really such a bad guy.
He appears to be a great rebounder but I think the best part of his game is his 3-point shooting. The good thing is that he's not afraid to bang inside even though he's such a great shooter.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

But if Turkcan goes to the NBA this year I think he would rather go to a team where he won't have much competition at the 4 which takes the Rockets out of the equation.
But I've heard that he might stay in Europe if the money is better.


----------

